# Hydraulic fluid level -Branson 4520C



## silverslim (Aug 21, 2014)

I have a Branson 4520C...2014...and the loader has acted "unusual" from the time I got it. I suspect it was delivered with low hydraulic fluid. There is a sight glass on the rear axle housing that is supposed to let you check the level of fluid. But the fluid is clear...and darned if I can see a level...even after I have added fluid. My question is...can I add too much fluid? What happens if I do? I don't want to overfill and do damage (naturally). I'm a novice (if you couldn't tell). Thanks for any advice.


----------

